# Ai 01-07



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

A bunch of P&S ers joined forces today at the southern walkover at AI this morning hoping to take home some blues or a striped one. If I can remember correctly we had doormat (did not get to meet you), Terpfan (nice to meet you and thanks for the tips!), fingers, tunafish, and fishbait. We had around 17 rods in the water. I joined in late (around 8:00). A skate and a small striper were had and then it went dead all through high tide. About 2-3 hours before low tide fishbait had something on (presumably a striper) but somehow the bite/shock leader was cut. ( I'll let someone describe the pole fish he caught earlier  ) Soon afterwards Tuna was reeling a 26" blue. Then it slowed up again but then I had something on my pole. Excited that it was another striper I reeled it in but it did not offer much resistance ... it was about 21-22 inches. Then low tide came in and all was quiet. I had no sleep last night so i packed it up at 3:30 and headed home.

We did not catch alot of fish but we had lots of laughs and Terpfan offered lots of casting advice. 

It was great finally meeting you Tuna and always nice to fish with the rest of you.

This may be my final AI trip this winter as I won't be around next weekend and I cannot forsee there still being blues/rockfish still hanging around the end of January   but then again .... 

I'll focus my attention on perch for the time being.

tight lines all !


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Sounds like you had some fun Cygnus. Well, one undersized fish is better then no fish. I bet the drive back was grueling.


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

Cyg, At least you caught something. I didn't even get a skate. I bumped into you when you first walked on. I was digging your custom beachbag  I should have come down and chatted with you and TF.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Cyg,

See? Everyone digs your beachwalking gear. Glad you had fun w/ the family.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sounds like AtlantaKing single handedly outfished the rest of P&S this weekend...he caught nine total at AI on Saturday. By the way, I was holding bottom with 6 much of Saturday. Did I mention the 34" blue was delicious! I followed LipYouOwn's recipe except I used Lime instead of lemon and I also put a foil wood chip paket in the BBQ.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Cygnus,*

It was great meeting you and nice to see Doormat again. I can't say it was a disappointment of a day cuz we had a great time!! After you left, I caught a nice size spiny dog fish and we packed up shortly after that.

Oh yeah, we had a nice dinner at the Chinatown buffet. I'm surprised they let us in as we looked like 3 deckhands from a fishing trawler leaving a nice trail of bunker cologne as we passed by the diners.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Good report Cyg ... wished I could have joined you all ... bad back again  Hopefully next time


----------



## BigFishHunter (Nov 11, 2006)

*I was there too....*

Me and my boy, Big Rob were out at AI yesterday. We went to the SB Walkover and I guess that was all of you guys out there to the left, so we went to the right just past the begining of the ORV area. There from about 8:30am-2pm, I got one 20" Striped one around 12 noon, then a little while later my boy had something, but lost it right before the wash, oh well, beautiful day for Jan. 7th, and a good time still!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Husky, where are the pics? Just for the record, HuskyMD's curse is now not strong enough to affect everybody around him...just himself , as evidenced by Bwoodhouse's one fish (doggie) and my 9 (4 skates, 3 doggies, 1 blue and 1 throwback rock). Great day! :fishing:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, I guess the season is ending with a sizzle instead of a bang for me. It was nice fishing with all you guys yesterday.

Doug, like doormat said, that custom bag of yours is awesome. Got to get one for myself. I'll go ask my daughter where.    

BFH, yep that was us (cyg,fingers,terpfan,tuna, and myself).


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice goin gentlemen. Hey Atlantaking...I was wonderin if you got a chance to use your yonder this weekend? I caught most of my fish with mine...was wonderin if it was blue yonder karma at AI this weekend.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

you were supposed to send me your email address...I have a nice pic of your blue (34" to the fork).


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Husky, I did PM you my email addy...didn't you get it? I'll send it again. 

DickDog, it's sad to say, but I only got a skate and a doggie on my BY. The blue and the rock were caught by my OM12Lite/525Mag and my OMCP/525Mag, respectively. I like how the BY handles and how it looks, but the 525 just feels much more powerful. 

Fishbait, I'm curious about this custom tackle bag you're referring to. I'm going to be in the market for a new one soon, so I'm very interested to see what's out there.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

Thats Ok atlanta cause i was using the 525 also so it must have been the combo


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I sent you three pics- 1 of bluefish, 1 of rockfish, 1 of Brad and his Doggie


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Atlanta King,

Actually, I was just kidding around with Cygnus. I think that bag was the Dora the Explorer or Disney Princesses special edition. On a more serious note, Okimavich has one of the best bags I've seen lately. It sits on the ground flat so that you can access everything, it's also a backpack, so that you can lug it to the beach without straining your shoulder, and it spacious. It has to be with all the useless crap (CAs) that Okimavich lugs around. 

Hey Okimavich, chime in here and let us know what model you have.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Me with the blue









Me with the rock...look how much of a fatty he is  









I don't know if Bwoodhouse wants his pics posted all over the net, so I'll withhold posting his pic.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AtlantaKing said:


> I like how the BY handles and how it looks, but the 525 just feels much more powerful.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice report guys!! AK, your force is strong, enough to circumvent the curse of HuskyMD...  I'm just glad you all came back home alive with all the serial killers out there... opcorn:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Good going AtlantaKing!! Nice pics of that big headed blue too.  

He's home, no serial killers, but I'm still wondering about that 3-some....LOLOLOL


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Atlanta King,
> 
> Actually, I was just kidding around with Cygnus. I think that bag was the Dora the Explorer or Disney Princesses special edition. On a more serious note, Okimavich has one of the best bags I've seen lately. It sits on the ground flat so that you can access everything, it's also a backpack, so that you can lug it to the beach without straining your shoulder, and it spacious. It has to be with all the useless crap (CAs) that Okimavich lugs around.
> 
> Hey Okimavich, chime in here and let us know what model you have.


I would like to see what Okimavich has. Hopefully he can post what type he has and where he got it from. That being said My Winnie The Pooh bag has served me great the past 2 years and for $2.00 you can't beat that  

You all wish you could look as good walking around with a winnie the pooh bag !


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

NTKG said:


> AtlantaKing said:
> 
> 
> > I like how the BY handles and how it looks, but the 525 just feels much more powerful.
> ...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> It was great meeting you and nice to see Doormat again. I can't say it was a disappointment of a day cuz we had a great time!! After you left, I caught a nice size spiny dog fish and we packed up shortly after that.
> 
> Oh yeah, we had a nice dinner at the Chinatown buffet. I'm surprised they let us in as we looked like 3 deckhands from a fishing trawler leaving a nice trail of bunker cologne as we passed by the diners.


I am glad you all tried it out. I had mentioned that place to fishbait and the others last time but they ended up going to the Golden Corral. The chinatown buffet has better stuff if you ask me.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

NTKG said:


> yeah the 525 seems like its a better all around fishing reel. BUt them abus, BY and and mkii's will definatley THROW. and they fit better in my hand.... its always compromise isnt it?


Yeah. It's a compromise. The Abus fit much better in my hands too, as I've come to realize. Plus, they have much better clearance between the frame and spool. What we need is a modernized Abu built like the 525, but using the same spool size and height; mag controls, loud clicker, big power handle, smooth(er) drags, and classic good looks


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> Yeah. It's a compromise. The Abus fit much better in my hands too, as I've come to realize. Plus, they have much better clearance between the frame and spool. What we need is a modernized Abu built like the 525, but using the same spool size and height; mag controls, loud clicker, big power handle, smooth(er) drags, and classic good looks


Nope...All you need is the classic Big Game 7500


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Yeah, my abu 6500 CT3 Mag Elite fit really well in Atlanta King's hand. He liked it so much he wouldn't give it back for a few minutes...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

DickDog said:


> Nope...All you need is the classic Big Game 7500


Yeah, try finding a 7500CT for sale nowadays for under $225. No thanks! If those are the only choices, I'll stick with the 525Mag and live with it. 




HuskyMD said:


> Yeah, my abu 6500 CT3 Mag Elite fit really well in Atlanta King's hand. He liked it so much he wouldn't give it back for a few minutes...


Well, it wasn't like you were missing out on the blitz or anything...   

Husky, I think the 6500 Mag Elite is the source of your curse...I'm such a pal that I'll make the sacrifice and take it off your hands


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

You have that right. You guys are beginning to get to me. Other than the spring run just before opening day, I haven't had any luck all year. Of course, that is out of maybe 3 or 4 times fishing, but still...it plays some serious tricks on the mind when Jason wins the striper tournament right next to me and I only catch one small fish and then AtlantaKing catches so much right next to me and I catch nothing...
I think I'll be giving away all my gear and focusing on fishing video games...at least there I know I will catch something...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> Yeah, try finding a 7500CT for sale nowadays for under $225. No thanks! If those are the only choices, I'll stick with the 525Mag and live with it.
> 
> Husky, I think the 6500 Mag Elite is the source of your curse...I'm such a pal that I'll make the sacrifice and take it off your hands


CT, once you go 7500 c3ct, you never go back... hee hee hee..... 

Between the BY and the 7500 c3ct, not sure what else exists.... I have a magged sl30sh, 2 525's, an Avet SX, and my ABU's. LOVE them ABU's!!!
:beer:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> ...
> I think I'll be giving away all my gear and focusing on fishing video games...at least there I know I will catch something...


Hey Husky NEVER GIVE UP THE SHIP. You are just in a mighty big SKUNK. What you need is a fishing trip on a head boat / charter boat sometime soon. Get with someone that can put you on fish. Once you start reeling them in you will get your touch back and you'll be good to go.

Just remember ... what we do is called "Fishing" not "Catching" If it was that easy everyone would do it.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Glad you guys got into some fish after I left.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Anthony said:


> Glad you guys got into some fish after I left.


Anthony ... were you at the walkover too? I did not even know you were there.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I was actually referring to AtlantaKing, Husky, and Bwoodhouse. I got a chance to talk to them on Saturday.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Assateague. In January.

All I have to say is hallelujah for the El Nino, which is what is bringing us this bizarre warm weather in the middle of winter.

Keep doing it! I may have to renew my permit and make a trip...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AtlantaKing said:


> Yeah, try finding a 7500CT for sale nowadays for under $225. No thanks! If those are the only choices, I'll stick with the 525Mag and live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


them bigger reels dont throw like the smaller narrow spool reels. i think a diawa 30 does everything a 7500 does.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah but not as smooth or nice or looking quite as good....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good job*

Congrats on the catch............:beer: :beer:


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I knew I was a day too early. Nice catch, bummer for me :fishing:


----------

